# trying to live'n it up



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I noticed the site wasn't to lively tonight so heres a question,I also do alot of wallcovering.Does any one patch.sand snd then zinser the walls before hanging.Also has any one ever hung that stuff(can't think of the name) that you use in class rooms to write on it's like wallpaper but very thick it looks bubbly at first even after smoothing but dries out looking good but its still hard to get perfectly smooth even with a steel roller any suggestions?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I patch, sand, and zinser the walls before I hang.

I've installed a lot of dry-erase in board rooms, and conference rooms.
I use a damp micro fiber towel wrapped around a plastic smoother to get it down tight with no bubbles.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

good,and here's a littlel trick on commercial with accoustical cieling tile after you cut and tuck the top or just tuck the top you can use white or black caulk(depending on the color) to give the illusion of a perfect line.this also works good on painted walls the line never seems to look good with out doing this.You just push the caulk gun instesd of pulling wich results in a perfect line and no fingering neccesery unless it is close enough to tell that it is a caulk line usually 6ft and below.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, I patch, sand, and zinser the walls before I hang.
> 
> I've installed a lot of dry-erase in board rooms, and conference rooms.
> I use a damp micro fiber towel wrapped around a plastic smoother to get it down tight with no bubbles.



You actual make it easy for us painters and size the walls? We need some more of you around


----------

